# Bass For Braydon Lake Milton Event!!!



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok guys!! Here it is!!!! The First Annual Bass For Braydon Memorial Lake Milton Event!!!! April 20th. 7am to 3pm. Pointview Ramp!! 
$80 entry includes Big Bass.
Payouts based on only 20 boats!! Will be adjusted if more than 20 boats.
1st- $475 + ONE FREE ENTRY TO ANY BASS FOR BRAYDON TOURNAMENT 
2nd- $270 
3rd- $150 
4th- $85 

ALL PROCEEDS!!!!! will go towards making the 3rd Annual Bass for Braydon Memorial Tournament on Mosquito Lake an even better event than 2018!! Last minute planning here but hoping a bunch of you guys can make it out and find these elusive Lake Milton fish!! For a great cause!!! Launch numbers by entry order. Registration will begin at 530am!! Please share and spread the word. Be Strong. Be Brave. Never Give Up!!!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just a reminder guys!! For any of you die hard Lake Milton guys who like to chase after the smallmouth or find them green fish (wherever it is you guys find them) this tournament is for a great cause in memory of my son. Hope to see some of you guys out there. 

All proceeds will go to the St. Baldrick's Foundation!!


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Lunker4141 always puts on a great event!!
Can’t wait to get out there and fish this one. See you all Saturday.


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

How did the tourney do


----------

